# Dubai marina with a dog?



## ogdeni (Apr 27, 2010)

I really hope someone can advise...
We have an old German Shepherd, now 11, we thought we would have lost her by now and would be living in Dubai but shes still with us!
Its a dilema as our preferred area is the Marina in an apartment, but I can not see how that's possible with a 44 kg GS in tow who has walking disabilities
I guess we now need to rent a townhouse or villa until she is no longer with us.
Springs would be an option but we wanted to be within walking distance of cafes, bars, restaurants, food stores etc.
Has anyone got suggestions on where to look?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Greens! More pet friendly and walking distance from coffee (caribou) and a small shopping centre with a couple of restaurants. No bars though but tecom is nearby, several hotels with bars or pubs (nelsons, belgian beer cafe etc)


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are 3 shopping centres in The Springs all with food stores, cafes and Restaurants. It is just a case of choosing a villa within walking distance. There is even a health club and communal pools.
I wouldn't want to live in an apartment with an elderly dog. If she needs to go in the middle of the night and you live in a villa you only need to open the back door for her to go in the garden. If you live in an apartment and she needs to go urgently, you have to go with her, wait for a lift, go down in the lift with her and then find a piece of grass for her.


----------



## ogdeni (Apr 27, 2010)

*Springs*

Thanks Wandabug

As we always expected to be in the Marina area we only ever viewed one property at Springs and we went by taxi so saw nothing of the area let alone shops etc! So, our experience of Springs is a hour hour visit !

Can you be so kind as to point us to a part of Springs which has the shops etc within walking distance and are there any issues with road noise etc?

Many thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Springs 2, 3 and 7. All of the Springs is quiet except for those villas that back onto the main through road. Springs 3 is especially nice as it has a lake to walk around. It is next to Meadows Shopping Centre (check out Google Maps), but the villas there are very popular as it is also close to Dubai British School.


----------



## ogdeni (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Dizzy and Wandabug - much appreciated!


----------



## ogdeni (Apr 27, 2010)

We found one 3 bed villa on Springs 3 for 150,000/pa. As I say we never really studied this area - is that an "ok" price given the present property climate there?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

That seems really high in the present climate but it depends on what floor plan it is as there is a fair variety of b=different types of 3 bed villa in the Springs. Have you thought about looking for a ground floor apartment in the marina? 
Sorry to hear about the dog, an ex`s parents had a beautiful GS with the same walking problem and it`s just heartbreaking.


----------



## ogdeni (Apr 27, 2010)

yes its a Type 2M villa, 2600 sq ft
I am just trying to get a benchmark figure.
I know when we rented in Puerto Banus last winter we did it on the internet and then when we had been there a couple of months realised we were paying over the top.
Our heart is still in the Marina, mainly because we always stay at the Grosvenor and therefore know it well. A ground floor apartment would be logical but as they do not have gardens that means the 44kg dog is doing stuff in the streets and I dont think thats my scene - picking it up


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I don't think I've ever scene a ground floor apartment, if the units don't have shops then it's usually just the reception area, utility rooms etc.

That price for the Springs does seem high, considering the amount of availability up there.


----------

